# Physical Fitness



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You don't need to be a super jock, but some working conditions can be cramped, really high, in a trench, under machinery, in machinery, on a ladder all day. Some lifting may be required, but help is always nearby. Some job sites you may walk long distances, carrying pipe, or tools, or both. You may be in the sun all day, on a roof, or in an underground vault for a week. You may have to climb towers, scaffolding, or structures, or pull wire all day. But in the end there's only two ways to do things, the hard way, or, the smart way.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

I try and go to the gym three times a week, a little running and some weights. You wouldn't be doing anything bad to yourself if you did some sort of physical exercise, at your age any amount of it will translate into sick gainzzzz quickly. Plus you'll get a head start on being able to carry a ladder, while somebody is on so you can speed up work flow.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Me and Rick Moranis , er I mean MTW do just fine , so go for it kid........


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would say just average physical ability is required to start.
You will be above average physically after a year or so just going to work everyday.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

You don't have to be physical fit you just have to be willing.

If you don't like to get dirty, crawl around, climb ladders and work in extreme's then it doesn't matter if you are built like the hulk you will still be to girly to do the job. (unless your a scada programmer, E&I as we are princesses that like to stay clean and work in the a/c)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At 67 and still working I can tell you that working out for the last 40+ years has paid off for me. Start a program today and stick with it, it will make getting old easier.

And the years DO FLY BY.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You have to be in pretty bad shape at your young age not to be able to do this. Bear in mind that this takes a toll on the body over time, arthritis, tendonitis, back problems, etc. Take care of yourself along the way. Knee pads, eye protection, hard hats, hearing protection, dust masks. All worthwhile. Not sissy stuff or lack of being a tough guy. Your body is the biggest asset you bring to this aside from your mind.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

Peak fitness doesn't hurt. I'm in far from good shape and I do alright. It does suck being overweight though as you have a hard time getting into crawl spaces and getting around in attics is murder. Getting around in some attics is purely impossible. That makes it so I, for instance, can not start my own business.

Of course, that was only in residential and small commercial that I have ever had issue. In industrial you just gotta be within the weight limits of the ladder / lift / etc and be able to perform your job function.


All that being said, I would much rather be in better shape and am working towards that goal. It would make life so much easier.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I lost about 30lbs over the last year and a half it does help.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So while I'm skinnier than before, age is starting to catch up, so once I sit down, its hard to get back up again. Then again if I keep moving, I feel fine. Far luckier than some of some people my age with back, knee, etc, surgeries.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

nrp3 said:


> You have to be in pretty bad shape at your young age not to be able to do this. Bear in mind that this takes a toll on the body over time, arthritis, tendonitis, back problems, etc. Take care of yourself along the way. Knee pads, eye protection, hard hats, hearing protection, dust masks. All worthwhile. Not sissy stuff or lack of being a tough guy. Your body is the biggest asset you bring to this aside from your mind.


I'm more _bare in mind _and large in body.:wink:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> I lost about 30lbs over the last year and a half it does help.


40 here, 220 to 180. 

I'm like a f***in' ballerina now.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

East3303 said:


> Hello, I am a high school student and am looking into electrical programs for my future. I have not seen anything about physical fitness. On all job applications, the requirements always say something along the lines of "Must be able to physically perform the essential duties of their job". How physically fit should I be to become an electrician? I still have two years until I can become an apprentice so I have time to get into shape.


I don’t care how fit you are. As long as you can carry my tools out to the car on my ceremonial last day, your good to go.

Good luck with your career.:smile:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Signal1 said:


> 40 here, 220 to 180.
> 
> I'm like a f***in' ballerina now.


About the time I got down in weight, the arthritis set in. Still in a better place though. Good on you.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> You have to be in pretty bad shape at your young age not to be able to do this. Bear in mind that this takes a toll on the body over time, arthritis, tendonitis, back problems, etc. Take care of yourself along the way. Knee pads, eye protection, hard hats, hearing protection, dust masks. All worthwhile. Not sissy stuff or lack of being a tough guy. Your body is the biggest asset you bring to this aside from your mind.


100% agreed, stuff catches up with you quick. I'm close to 38 and I'm realizing this "Superman " mentality isn't going to cut it anymore.


nrp3 said:


> I lost about 30lbs over the last year and a half it does help.





Signal1 said:


> 40 here, 220 to 180.
> 
> I'm like a f***in' ballerina now.


Good for you two. Ive always been about 15-20 pounds heavier than I should, but this last year I've gained almost 20 more on top of that and this weight had really made me feel miserable. It is time for me to get back on the ball.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> 100% agreed, stuff catches up with you quick. I'm close to 38 and I'm realizing this "Superman " mentality isn't going to cut it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helped that my wife was dieting at the time. I don't work out or play sports, my weight loss was just no more drive thru lunch, took out the cream and sugar in the coffee, no sugary soda or and dessert only once a week. I eat nuts, beef or turkey jerky for lunch, flavored seltzer water or bottled water. It came off fairly quickly, though everyone is different.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

nrp3 said:


> It helped that my wife was dieting at the time. I don't work out or play sports, my weight loss was just no more drive thru lunch, took out the cream and sugar in the coffee, no sugary soda or and dessert only once a week. I eat nuts, beef or turkey jerky for lunch, flavored seltzer water or bottled water. It came off fairly quickly, though everyone is different.



Limiting soda / sugar / etc helps a ton. I don't know if you have ever seen the caster sugar equivalents of what goes into some of those drinks and stuff, but it is insane when you look at the actual weights. This school year, even though I've not worked at all, my weight is around where it was at the start, meaning I'm maintaining, while doing not much physical activity. Mainly because I've cut out fast food and eat / cook at home and avoid sweets / sugary stuff, though I pretty much have not drank soda for over a year. I'm going crazy. I can't wait to get back to work. I don't want to do the thinking this next summer. I just want to be a laborer and carry heavy ****.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> It helped that my wife was dieting at the time. I don't work out or play sports, my weight loss was just no more drive thru lunch, took out the cream and sugar in the coffee, no sugary soda or and dessert only once a week. I eat nuts, beef or turkey jerky for lunch, flavored seltzer water or bottled water. It came off fairly quickly, though everyone is different.


Good stuff.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm 64 and my teats haven't sagged one bit yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> You have to be in pretty bad shape at your young age not to be able to do this. Bear in mind that *this takes a toll on the body over time, arthritis, tendonitis, back problems, etc*. Take care of yourself along the way. Knee pads, eye protection, hard hats, hearing protection, dust masks. All worthwhile. Not sissy stuff or lack of being a tough guy. Your body is the biggest asset you bring to this aside from your mind.



And not to change the subject but in other groups I see guys that still swear saddle bags are the only way to go......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkiez said:


> *Limiting soda / sugar / etc helps a ton.* I don't know if you have ever seen the caster sugar equivalents of what goes into some of those drinks and stuff, but it is insane when you look at the actual weights. This school year, even though I've not worked at all, my weight is around where it was at the start, meaning I'm maintaining, while doing not much physical activity. *Mainly because I've cut out fast food and eat / cook at home and avoid sweets / sugary stuff, though I pretty much have not drank soda for over a year.* I'm going crazy. I can't wait to get back to work. I don't want to do the thinking this next summer. I just want to be a laborer and carry heavy ****.



Soda is some bad chit and people are like addicted to it. I haven't had a soda in I can't remember when.

I took over all the cooking when my son was born in 2017 and switched up everything about how we eat.

No soda, no sweets, as little white flour as possible and very little pasta and few breads.

I've dropped a bunch of weight and feel fantastic but I think it's more not ingesting the crap in processed foods.

I was never a big fast food guy but if I touch processed food now my body screams at me.

It pays off to buy ingredients and make your own meals at home.


----------



## JSweaty009 (Nov 14, 2019)

When I was a fresh rookie I used to drink Mountain Dew. After I started working full time especially in the summer I found out real quick I had to quick drinking that crap and went strictly to water, well coffee in the morning. Quit sugary junk and you will be fine. It can be rigorous work but anyone can get used to anything with repetition.


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

yeah you dont have to be body builder or anywhere close to that. a skinny lil fuc/ can do just about anything in the beginning, you'll build muscle [not enough] eventually just by doing the day to day grind. it'l get easier obviously, but the point of the job is not to become musclier, it is to learn more every day and get good at it. then, you can leave[assuming you passed] your apprenticeship and get a good paying job or work for yourself.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

It does get hard. Not lifting really, but all the little things. I recently lost 85 pounds hitting the weights and cardio. Started a new job and come home soar all over some days. So how "tough" you are does not matter. This job can kick your ass, but then some day's are easy. If you can climb up and down ladders all day, you will be fine. I have arthritis in my spine, pinched nerves in my spine and need a new damn hip, and I do it.... so that means you can.


----------

